

Voxer uploads your entire Address Book - brahn
http://bryanrahn.tumblr.com/post/17333238080/another-app-another-address-book-uploaded

======
notphilatall
How do you expect the app to find other users that are in your address book
without uploading your address book? It can hardly send all other users to
your phone in an attempt to match them up.

I agree that the second notification is a little bit annoying, but in the case
of Voxer you DID have a chance to cancel out -- it didn't secretly do it in
the background, which Path apparently did.

~~~
jcoder
They can hash the values they want and compare them with hashed values from
other phones.

~~~
sriramk
The hashing won't let them do partial name matches and other 'fuzzy' matching
where there isn't an exact text match but strong signals to indicate a match.

~~~
rmc
No, but you can hash on guarantee to be unique keys, like phone numbers. Just
normalise all phone numbers, hash em, and upload them. Phone numbers are
guaranteed to not have transposed characters or abbrevations.

~~~
brudgers
Phone numbers stored in an address book are not guaranteed to be unique(at
least in the US) because they can be stored with or without area code and with
or without country code.

~~~
notphilatall
You can usually assume that the non-country/area-code numbers have the same
country/area code as your current user, if you know their phone number (good
thing to get during registration).

------
dvillase
The privacy feature disables your location which is viewable to your friends
by clicking their icon inside chat. I found that very disturbing. This should
not be a default enabled feature.

------
spullara
I think the stories about social and communication apps uploading your address
book are a little overblown. I basically assumed all of them do it and am
surprised to find that some don't. The real issue in my opinion is that _any_
application could be uploading it and just mining and/or selling the data
without being obvious about it.

